# Who is the Most active member Lately?



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

I'd like to know who you think has been the most active member lately. If I forgot to put you in, just post saying so.

NOTE: I would add more but you can only have 10, I just picked the first one's I remembered, No offense to anybody that I didn't put there


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

LOL... you picked me first. I'm very famous on these boards.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

As i mentioned, I was just going off the top of my head/the "view all new posts" page, and you were the first one I saw...


----------



## themacko (Jul 4, 2002)




----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

why are you so sad themacko? if it is because I didn't put you on that is simply because I haven't seen you post for a while. cheer up!


----------



## googolplex (Jul 4, 2002)

I have lost all shame. I voted for myself


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

no worries mate, xoot and I did too  

we're shameless


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jul 4, 2002)

I voted for myself, even though im a lurker and my post average is 1.60.


----------



## edX (Jul 5, 2002)

well, i just used my powers as moderator and took myself off. themacko can now change his frown to a smile because i replaced me with him 

I also added 2 more (didn't know i could do that till just now ) SimX and testuser.

now all that being said and done, i think this is a really weird thread


----------



## uoba (Jul 5, 2002)

don't my useless comments mean anything (or are they useless)  

... voted for testuser (based on quality of information )


----------



## Trip (Jul 5, 2002)

I voted for me.
Whoever the heck that is...


----------



## xoot (Jul 5, 2002)

Guys!

"me" is xaqintosh!


----------



## Trip (Jul 5, 2002)

Oops!
Uhmm...can I change my vote to "Trip"?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 5, 2002)

lol I have 6 votes...


----------



## Trip (Jul 5, 2002)

No, you have 5. I change my vote.

rofl


----------



## edX (Jul 5, 2002)

ok trip, your vote is changed. and i added uoba and voice this time.

(guess what i like best about his thread? maybe it being a legitimate reason for me to play with the poll editing features?  )


----------



## Paragon (Jul 5, 2002)

so Ed, now all you need is to add the other 8006 members to the poll. Then you'll have pleanty of time to mess around with the poll editing feature.   

BTW I voted for...hhmmm I can't remember.


----------



## edX (Jul 5, 2002)

tellyou what, i'll add em as you guys nominate them. or as i notice someone being active. or because i'm bored. or.... 

(who knows, maybe paragon will make the list soon )

oh, and 'me' has been changed to xaqintosh so nobody else thinks they are voting for themselves  )


----------



## Trip (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice job Ed.
*sends another vote Ed's way*


----------



## xoot (Jul 5, 2002)

Hmmm... I wonder why no one is voting for me. I was reallly active yesterday, and I hope to make today the same.


----------



## Trip (Jul 6, 2002)

1) Don't worry if you "win" or "loose" this poll, we all know there will be no correct voting by members, just because there is limited people to vote for. Shall we say people will vote "favorites"? 

2) Don't worry about keeping busy and active, I mean it's good that you do so, but try to be a help to other members other than just spamming. NOTE: not blaming anybody for spamming, just letting ya know. 

c'mon peeps, vote for your favorite...Ed!!!


----------



## xoot (Jul 6, 2002)

Who voted for me?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 6, 2002)

.
.
.


----------



## xoot (Jul 6, 2002)

xaq, you know what I mean. Who voted except me. For me.

I think it's Ed.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 11, 2002)

WOW! I am Popular for the blacksheep of the Board! yay me!  

Maybe i should Jus NOT get a mac, to keep my "Black sheep" Status?! 

NeYo


----------



## xoot (Jul 11, 2002)

You have already said that you will surrender.

You must do what you have said.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 11, 2002)

it sure the hell isn't me....

but i voted for me anyways!

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ed... change my vote to Xoot... i come here maybe once per week.... xoot's here every freakin day!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jul 11, 2002)

Guys, keep going, i wont feel like a true lurker until i have only 1% of the vote


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 13, 2002)

oh well (guess i am a nobody in a vast space of other nobodys who are still better knowen then i am) and i have no real point to this post (thats what happens afterstaying up for 2 days stright) (I CAN'T EVEN SPELL!)


----------



## edX (Jul 13, 2002)

ok BB, your vote is changed to xoot  

and a couple more choices added. When's the last time you saw a poll with 20 choices?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 13, 2002)

JetOSX: you need an avatar, we don't notice people without avatars as much


----------



## xoot (Jul 14, 2002)

Ed: Don't give people too many choices; some of us have 56k you know.


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *JetOSX: you need an avatar, we don't notice people without avatars as much  *



Fine! THEN YOU HAVE TO LOOK AT MY FEET!!!


----------



## xoot (Jul 14, 2002)

And your extruciatingly long sig.


----------



## scott (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, I am probably the LEAST active member, considering it has been a couple of months now.

I have been travelling western Canada fixing macs and have had no time to be here, but hey, here's a hello to all.

Things have changed a lot, but one thing remains the same...


Nobody I can find who can pass the macosx.com MacOS9 cert exam. LOL


Cheers.


Scott


----------

